# Driver connected but refused to take trip.



## Andrea Pollini (Apr 16, 2017)

Today I was connected to a driver via app after setting the destination. When I called the driver he said he is 20 min away and don't want to come now. I told him I will wait but he refused. I said okay and cut the line. 30 min later he called me and requested me to cancel the trip as the time and my position is changing ( I have hired another vehicle). After sometime the driver cancelled the ride and I was charged $9. I don't know why I have to pay. I made an complain through the app (driver pick another person--sth like this option) and write them full details. Anything I can do now? It was a terrible experience.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Andrea Pollini said:


> Today I was connected to a driver via app after setting the destination. When I called the driver he said he is 20 min away and don't want to come now. I told him I will wait but he refused. I said okay and cut the line. 30 min later he called me and requested me to cancel the trip as the time and my position is changing ( I have hired another vehicle). After sometime the driver cancelled the ride and I was charged $9. I don't know why I have to pay. I made an complain through the app (driver pick another person--sth like this option) and write them full details. Anything I can do now? It was a terrible experience.


Did uber respond to your email?


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

Andrea Pollini said:


> Today I was connected to a driver via app after setting the destination. When I called the driver he said he is 20 min away and don't want to come now. I told him I will wait but he refused. I said okay and cut the line. 30 min later he called me and requested me to cancel the trip as the time and my position is changing ( I have hired another vehicle). After sometime the driver cancelled the ride and I was charged $9. I don't know why I have to pay. I made an complain through the app (driver pick another person--sth like this option) and write them full details. Anything I can do now? It was a terrible experience.


Why didn't you just cancel when he said he couldn't come? He must have accepted it by accident. Put yourself in the drivers' shoes, why would he want to drive 20 minutes to pick you up. An average fare is $8 and we get penalized for cancelling on you.

How did you call another uber if you never canceled btw?


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Deoxlar said:


> Why didn't you just cancel when he said he couldn't come? He must have accepted it by accident. Put yourself in the drivers' shoes, why would he want to drive 20 minutes to pick you up. An average fare is $8 and we get penalized for cancelling on you.
> 
> How did you call another uber if you never canceled btw?


No one needs to be putting themselves in no driver's shoes. If this so called driver didn't want to pick them up, he has his own cancel option. Stop dicking people around and use it if you have to!

Andrea Pollini ... You can look around this forums and you will see that it's a very common thing that some drivers (that have ethics) disagree with, bit other like the one you had an experience with or the batman above me seem to think is really great. They accept rides, they claim it's by accident, but they probably want to keep their acceptance rate high, then they have no intentions to pick their passengers up, and they don't want their cancel rate to fall so they call you (riders) and ask you to cancel. They may even explain how it helps you out and whatnot. It's BS. Riders like you and me (I'm at this point an ex-driver) have cancel rates too.

Uber will refund you your money, you should follow up with a formal complaint about the driver. He needs to be help accountable. He stole your time and money.

Yo drivers, you like to complain how terrible Uber is, and that no one tips you, and that the pay is low and so on... How about for starters you try to do your job with some basic integrity? Maybe? Deoxlar So you canadians like to rip people off too I see? I thought people were more honest there.

"we get penalized for cancelling on you."

Yeah, do your job or accept the consequences. Don't want any "accidental" accepts, turn off the app.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Andrea Pollini said:


> Today I was connected to a driver via app after setting the destination. When I called the driver he said he is 20 min away and don't want to come now. I told him I will wait but he refused. I said okay and cut the line. 30 min later he called me and requested me to cancel the trip as the time and my position is changing ( I have hired another vehicle). After sometime the driver cancelled the ride and I was charged $9. I don't know why I have to pay. I made an complain through the app (driver pick another person--sth like this option) and write them full details. Anything I can do now? It was a terrible experience.


Per your post, you hired two cars to come get you. This is a waste of time and resources for the drivers. Especially for a driver 20 mins out.

Now, I know,you are going to say you ordered the second vehicle after the first phone call. Maybe you did. Maybe you didn't. But as far as I am concerned....

Uber and Lyft should charge $20 cancellation fees to riders who do this. So, yes, you should be charged the fee.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

How did he request a second trip without someone cancelling the first trip?


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

I smell a troll. Andrea claims she called the driver who said he was 20 minutes away and didn't want to come. Booked a second ride without cancelling the first, not possible. Just wait till the driver is late then cancel. No one gets charged. If the driver is not in route and on time when the rider cancels the driver gets nothing.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> How did he request a second trip without someone cancelling the first trip?


Lyft and Uber! Two accounts? It's not difficult.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Simple solution. Walk. No problems walking and you don't have to deal with criminals trying to rob you for that $4.00 fare.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Andrea Pollini said:


> Today I was connected to a driver via app after setting the destination. When I called the driver he said he is 20 min away and don't want to come now. I told him I will wait but he refused. I said okay and cut the line. 30 min later he called me and requested me to cancel the trip as the time and my position is changing ( I have hired another vehicle). After sometime the driver cancelled the ride and I was charged $9. I don't know why I have to pay. I made an complain through the app (driver pick another person--sth like this option) and write them full details. Anything I can do now? It was a terrible experience.


Don't take uber...

You're already doing ALL you can do.

1
This is the kind of "professionalism" spawned by horrible pay rates and a complete and total lack of training uber "training" is just a handful of youtube videos.

The driver should never have accepted your ping. In the future if a driver asks you to cancel, do it an reping. Because they have already decided they aren't going to pick you up. Your wasting your time by not canceling. You probobly won't even get the fee if you do it.

There is nothing you can say or do to change their mind.

I would NEVER expect a driver to pick you up from that far away. It's simply not worth driving to get to you. I would have rejected a ping from that far away.

As to why the driver accepted your ping, i have no idea.
If they asked where you were going he could have been trying if it was worth his time to drive out to you... Did he ask your destination before asking you to cancel?

If yes, he was screening the trip to see if it was worth his time... If no I have no idea.

As for him not canceling it himself.. The % of trips we cancel has an impact on us getting deactivated out of the system

And for why they won't drive 20 minutes to get to you...

They don't want to drive 20 minutes and 8 miles to take you up to 4 miles and 10 minutes up the road and get paid as little as $3 for all that driving. Those reflect the lowest rates in the US, but same basic idea anywhere.

At the end of the day, profit margins are tight... it's sometimes better for us to be an A-hole than to provide quality service.

Uber ON!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

$9 cancellation fee? Can't be X or Pool.

Via only operates in NYC, Chicago and DC. https://ridewithvia.com/


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

You asked for a lux?

Always make sure your trip will be twice the cancellation fee or you will get canceled.

Know they can't charge you cancel fees if you cancel within 5 minutes.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Andrea Pollini said:


> Today I was connected to a driver via app after setting the destination. When I called the driver he said he is 20 min away and don't want to come now. I told him I will wait but he refused. I said okay and cut the line. 30 min later he called me and requested me to cancel the trip as the time and my position is changing ( I have hired another vehicle). After sometime the driver cancelled the ride and I was charged $9. I don't know why I have to pay. I made an complain through the app (driver pick another person--sth like this option) and write them full details. Anything I can do now? It was a terrible experience.


Unfortunately Uber has created this level of customer service. One because there is absolutely no training. They have videos IF the driver chooses to find and watch them. I gather most don't even realize they are there.

Two the rediculously low rates they charge. In normal circumstances I won't take a ping more than 5 minutes away because the risk is far too great that it will be a minimum fare ride (which the majority of rides are) that nets me $2.80 here in Phoenix.

Three Uber offers drivers promotions to pickup more people but that hinders on the driver having an acceptance rating of at least 90%. Uber shouldn't hurt your acceptance with anything over 10 minutes (ideally 5 but I'd take 10) but Uber doesn't care if the driver looses money as long as the passenger gets their $3 ride.

The culture with Uber and Lyft has to change in order to solve these problems. A rate hike isn't the only thing that needs to change. Now if you want to pay a higher price get a Select. Doing select I'm more likely to take a trip that is 20 minutes away because I will take more of a gamble for $2 a mile.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

If you're not a few minutes/miles away from my location I'm not driving to pick you up, The driver could've made a mistake and accepted your request, If so he should've cancelled himself, Drivers should know accepting pings 20 minutes away is bad financially unless it was a new driver.



Chauffeur_James said:


> Unfortunately Uber has created this level of customer service. One because there is absolutely no training. They have videos IF the driver chooses to find and watch them. I gather most don't even realize they are there.
> 
> Two the rediculously low rates they charge. In normal circumstances I won't take a ping more than 5 minutes away because the risk is far too great that it will be a minimum fare ride (which the majority of rides are) that nets me $2.80 here in Phoenix.
> 
> ...


 Uber and lyft need to change the whole Ridesharing system or a new company take over and do it the right way.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Last I checked this a complaint forum for drivers lol. NOT riders. You ordered two Ubers? You deserve to get charged $25 bucks for that IMO.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Andrea Pollini said:


> I *was charged $9. *I don't know why I have to pay. I made an complain through the app (driver pick another person--sth like this option) and write them full details. Anything I can do now? It was a terrible experience.


They should have charged you even more. Moron pax make the world harder than it has to be.


----------



## Glickk (Jan 6, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> Per your post, you hired two cars to come get you. This is a waste of time and resources for the drivers. Especially for a driver 20 mins out.
> 
> Now, I know,you are going to say you ordered the second vehicle after the first phone call. Maybe you did. Maybe you didn't. But as far as I am concerned....
> 
> Uber and Lyft should charge $20 cancellation fees to riders who do this. So, yes, you should be charged the fee.


How bout the driver? No fault of his for accepting? Can you please point out where in Ubers Terms of Service it says drivers can call you and decide if they want to pick you up? You accept the trip, it's on the driver's. When using as a passenger, I love when I'm at the airport and I get a call asking where I'm going. I tell them they will find out when they pick me up. If they won't pick me up and don't cancel, I let them know they just blew a 35 mile + tip trip (that's true) laugh at them, cancel and complain like hell to get an easy refund of the cancellation fee if it goes 5 minutes. Sorry, those that cherry pick just screw over other honest drivers playing by the rules.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I wouldn't have cancelled and would have made the driver cancel it. 
Even if I had to sit there for an hour or two I know the dumb driver won't be picking anyone up. Some drivers, and people in general, are just aholes.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

That "dumb" driver just would have started driving Lyft,! And you wouldn't even know it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Go4 said:


> That "dumb" driver just would have started driving Lyft,! And you wouldn't even know it.


That's what the "rider" did here

Or at least that's what I did when a driver wouldn't cancel and was clearly driving off in the opp direction in the app  he ended up cancelling like a hour later but his car never moved according to the navi


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

When you finish a ride, you rate the rider. Many times while I'm rating the rider the screen pops up for the next ride and uber accepts that ride that I didn't even have a chance to look at.

Reading this thread I realize how riders think we are their slaves and don't appreciate a thing. Many don't tip some say why should I tip other people don't it's the culture. Some order us around like we are slaves really, some asked me to stop and wait for them for 15. Minutes while the shop at cvs, I said if you give me something extra I will, they said no they never thought they would have to pay any more just thought drivers would wait for them and if I didn't want to wait they would order another uber. I said do that. They were trying to save booking fees for another uber and wait time, no thanks. I got another job not one minute after I ended theirs, good bye.

Today I got two old ladies that have a friend who is 99, going to be 100 in September. They ask me to detour and drop her friend off at her house, I get out and open the door for her, the 2nd one tells me where to drop her off, and she gets out no tip no nothing. I know students and the millennial as are cheap, but old ladies who rode taxis all their life, rich mind you and no tip that's abuse.

Last night I drove 12 minutes to pickup some guy at a golf club. When I got there I couldn't find him so I called, he was on the other side of the building. I said where are you going, he said Burlington about 35 miles away, I said I don't have enough gas we need to stop for gas, he said why did you accept the job if you need gas, I said I don't know where you are going unless I ask or we start the trip. I could here his wife saying why does he need to get gas. He said drive around, so I did, half way there he cancelled the trip. I guess the wife said we don't want to stop for gas. I got $5 but then he called and complained about a bad experience with the ride and uber took my 5 bucks. It was late at night he cancelled so I went home.

-=>Raja.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Got an Uber pool request tonight on the way home, 12 minutes away I accepted it as its a destination trip. The rider called me, I tried to answer, and nothing. He called again, I answered, nothing. He cancelled the ride. I keep driving. A few minutes later he requests it again, and I accept, this time I stop the car and call him. What's up? He said you are 10 minutes away, wanted to check if you were going to come that far? I said how far are you going, he said a couple of miles not far to my house. I said well its far away for a couple of miles, if you want to give me some tip I'll do it. He said all I have is $3 bucks. I said OK if you give me the 3 bucks in tip I'll come for you. Last ride home, wtf, I'll make about 7 bucks on it with tip I figure. He thinks about it for a few seconds, then he said no I'm all set. I said OK then cancel it again, and we said goodbye and he hung up and cancelled.

What is the mentality of the pool rider? I just think CHEAP CHEAP is all they think. The ride maybe cost him 5 bucks max, apparently he thought $3 bucks to tip someone for it was just too much, he couldn't bare it. I hate pool riders, they seem to be the worst, bottom feeders.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Glickk said:


> How bout the driver? No fault of his for accepting? Can you please point out where in Ubers Terms of Service it says drivers can call you and decide if they want to pick you up? You accept the trip, it's on the driver's. When using as a passenger, I love when I'm at the airport and I get a call asking where I'm going. I tell them they will find out when they pick me up. If they won't pick me up and don't cancel, I let them know they just blew a 35 mile + tip trip (that's true) laugh at them, cancel and complain like hell to get an easy refund of the cancellation fee if it goes 5 minutes. Sorry, those that cherry pick just screw over other honest drivers playing by the rules.


You are simply wrong.

No, it's isn't the drivers fault. The rider ordered two cars. They get what they deserve. $20 cancellation fees will solve that problem.

As for your question about terms of service, can you show me anywhere it is written that a driver can't call and request the destination? Your question is even more invalid considering we are independent contractors. Both Uber and Lyft have stated, in writing, that we are free to refuse any ride we are not comfortable taking. Feel free to research this site. They have been posted here a few times.

As for your claims about your airport incidences? Who cares? You eventually get matched up with someone who wants to take your ride.

All this is easily solved. Simply show the destination at the outset and the driver can either accept or pass. That way, when someone accepts the ride, you won't get a call and someone will show up to transport you. There are drivers who want only airport runs. Your market may be different.

And no, I don't believe you tip. Oh...and the fact you have to complain like hell and go through that stress is hilarious. I know, you will now say it doesn't stress you out. But we all know the truth. But I do recommend that you let the driver know what they missed out on. See, when you whine like that, drivers are relieved that they didn't take you. No one wants to drive people like you.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

NCHeel said:


> I smell a troll. Andrea claims she called the driver who said he was 20 minutes away and didn't want to come. Booked a second ride without cancelling the first, not possible. Just wait till the driver is late then cancel. No one gets charged. If the driver is not in route and on time when the rider cancels the driver gets nothing.


Yall are idiots.

First of all, drivers cancel the ride themselves. I do it all the time.

Secondly, the majority of people have two phones now. 1 for work, 1 for personal.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow I would have cancelled but that's weird I think the original post is a troll


----------



## Andrea Pollini (Apr 16, 2017)

Why do I cancel the ride as the driver is responsible for the cancellation. Uber is a software and if I cancel the trip it will think after connection I am the guy who cancelled the ride. That's why I tell him to cancel the ride as he refused to come to my location. @Red Leader I took ride of other services not Uber.

*P.S.* Uber help responded to my problem. They gave me full refund. Refund was not a problem for me but the service is. I was in a remote area and only one Uber car was close to me. I had to manage my trip with another service.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Andrea Pollini said:


> Why do I cancel the ride as the driver is responsible for the cancellation. Uber is a software and if I cancel the trip it will think after connection I am the guy who cancelled the ride. That's why I tell him to cancel the ride as he refused to come to my location. @Red Leader I took ride of other services not Uber.
> 
> *P.S.* Uber help responded to my problem. They gave me full refund. Refund was not a problem for me but the service is. I was in a remote area and only one Uber car was close to me. I had to manage my trip with another service.


You cancel the ride because if you don't the driver may do exactly what he did to avoid taking the hit to his cancel rate. Then if you get charged a fee for it, you contest. Usually you won't get a fee because it will be within 5 minutes of you requesting a ride.

Also... 20 minutes is not close to you, 20 minutes is so far that the vast majority of drivers won't accept your trip, because it's just not worth it for us to drive that far with no guarantee of getting anything at all beyond a minimum trip or a cancel fee.

The system unfortunately is based on a LOT of very stupid policies, many of which make no sense whatsoever.

Quite literally it's better for him to jerk you around exactly like he did than to cancel on you, as crazy as it sounds. But he already decided NOT to take you and there is nothing you can do to force him.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Andrea Pollini said:


> Why do I cancel the ride as the driver is responsible for the cancellation. Uber is a software and if I cancel the trip it will think after connection I am the guy who cancelled the ride. That's why I tell him to cancel the ride as he refused to come to my location. @Red Leader I took ride of other services not Uber.
> 
> *P.S.* Uber help responded to my problem. They gave me full refund. Refund was not a problem for me but the service is. I was in a remote area and only one Uber car was close to me. I had to manage my trip with another service.


Living in a "remote area" you really should txt your driver. Let him/her know that you appreciate his/her taking you and that you understand that a tip would be in order (just to show respect for him/her, like you want him/her to show you.) It could be a win/win for both of you.
But disrespect breeds disrespect. Your first post was VERY disrespectful to your driver.

Glad to hear Uber responded so positively to your problem. They have a tough job and came to the right answer for you. Don't give up on Uber.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> No one needs to be putting themselves in no pos driver's shoes. If this so called driver didn't want to pick them up, he has his own cancel option. Stop dicking people around and use it if you have to!
> 
> Andrea Pollini ... You can look around this forums and you will see that it's a very common thing that some drivers (that have ethics) disagree with, bit other like the one you had an experience with or the batman above me seem to think is really great. They accept rides, they claim it's by accident, but they probably want to keep their acceptance rate high, then they have no intentions to pick their passengers up, and they don't want their cancel rate to fall so they call you (riders) and ask you to cancel. They may even explain how it helps you out and whatnot. It's BS. Riders like you and me (I'm at this point an ex-driver) have cancel rates too.
> 
> ...


If a driver tells you that he isnt coming you should cancel as a rider. The worst that can happen is you get charged a cancel fee and wwste your time not getting a trip. The best that can happen is you call a taxi and leave the trip open to wwste the driver's time so he cant pickup anyone else. But is it really worth the risk of a cancel fee when you eventually cancel or the driver does? Think people. Think.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> If a driver tells you that he isnt coming you should cancel as a rider.


But why is it so hard for the driver to cancel? The option is there, so what's the problem? Don't want to do the trip, don't accept it. Accepted it by accident, just cancel. Only those that like to abuse the system should have to worry about it, for anyone else, it's not a big deal. Common sense.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> I smell a troll. Andrea claims she called the driver who said he was 20 minutes away and didn't want to come. Booked a second ride without cancelling the first, not possible. Just wait till the driver is late then cancel. No one gets charged. If the driver is not in route and on time when the rider cancels the driver gets nothing.


She didn't say she used Uber to book the second ride.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> But why is it so hard for the driver to cancel? The option is there, so what's the problem? Don't want to do the trip, don't accept it. Accepted it by accident, just cancel. Only those that like to abuse the system should have to worry about it, for anyone else, it's not a big deal. Common sense.


It makes no difference if the pax cancels. Uber doesnt look at their cancel rate and start sending them emails that they are cancelling too many trips. Can't say the same for drivers


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> It makes no difference if the pax cancels. Uber doesnt look at their cancel rate and start sending them emails that they are cancelling too many trips. Can't say the same for drivers


Um, actually yes it does. As a driver I personally watched a chick get suspended or put on time out for canceling few requests as she tried to request a specific driver (me, while standing right next to my car), then she couldn't get *any *ride.. So while the parameters may not be the same, riders can still run into some issues for canceling too much, and if someone has to cancel over and over because all the drivers are too scared or sneaky, they might not be able to get a ride when they really need one. That's not too fair, is it? Again, both parties have an option to cancel this transaction, if one doesn't want to be a part of it anymore, they can and should just cancel and not make the other party play their idiotic games.

As a driver, anytime I didn't want to do a trip for whatever reason, I just canceled it myself and never looked back, not once have I received any emails or crap about it. It's not a big deal until you make it that.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Um, actually yes it does. As a driver I personally watched a chick get suspended or put on time out for canceling few requests as she tried to request a specific driver (me, while standing right next to my car), then she couldn't get *any *ride.. So while the parameters may not be the same, riders can still run into some issues for canceling too much, and if someone has to cancel over and over because all the drivers are too scared or sneaky, they might not be able to get a ride when they really need one. That's not too fair, is it? Again, both parties have an option to cancel this transaction, if one doesn't want to be a part of it anymore, they can and should just cancel and not make the other party play their idiotic games.
> 
> As a driver, anytime I didn't want to do a trip for whatever reason, I just canceled it myself and never looked back, not once have I received any emails or crap about it. It's not a big deal until you make it that.


Well I have done that and not been timed out. She must have cancelled many times within a short period. One cancel really doesn't hurt though.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Well I have done that and not been timed out. She must have cancelled many times within a short period. One cancel really doesn't hurt though.


My point is that it goes both way though. One cancel won't hurt any driver either.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

wow, you guys completely missing the point.....
uber is a cheap service, they treat their drivers like crap, they lie, lower rates, threat deactivation etc. so we drivers produce a low quality service.

I myself abuse my riders as much as i can, ill accept a trip and wont go pick them up sometimes. i don't call if it takes them too long and cancell right at 5 minutes. if i don't feel like picking someone and he calls me i tell him ill be there in 20 minutes etc

this is just from the top of my head, uber is crap, its a crappy cheap piss of garbage service and i am as a driver go out of my way to make sure its worse for riders, i also play my music and don't clean my car too often

screw the customers, screw uber
thanks,
mr abusive driver


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks like you guys and Uber are just made for each other, lol. Keep up the good work.



> &%[email protected]!* you!


I think your keyboard got stuck there bro. Anyway, no need to thank me, it's just common sense.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Andrea Pollini said:


> Why do I cancel the ride as the driver is responsible for the cancellation. Uber is a software and if I cancel the trip it will think after connection I am the guy who cancelled the ride. That's why I tell him to cancel the ride as he refused to come to my location. @Red Leader I took ride of other services not Uber.
> 
> *P.S.* Uber help responded to my problem. They gave me full refund. Refund was not a problem for me but the service is. I was in a remote area and only one Uber car was close to me. I had to manage my trip with another service.


Firstly, you should not have received a refund. You were inconsiderate enough to tie up twice the driver resources all seemingly to prove some non-existant point. That's number 1.

Number 2 - rates are low enough as it is; the odds that a driver who drives 20 minutes to get you will break even are slim to none, unless you're the exception who happens to be requesting a long ride. If you're going five minutes and two miles up the road, the driver loses money (fuel, wear and tear on their PERSONAL vehicle, etc). As others have suggested, you can text/call the driver and tell him "hey I'm only going a couple miles, but I know you're coming a long way to get me. There's a $20 up front tip in it for you..." Show courtesy and respect, you will get courtesy and respect.

Time is money. Money talks, BS walks.

Number 3 - you get what you pay for, end of story. The ONLY drivers who will drive 20 minutes to get you are new ones, and even then that might be questionable. I did a 20 minute pick up when I was a new driver. Passenger was bar hopping three blocks to the next bar. Yeah, I lost money on that one, but I learned a lesson.

Number 4 - understand that drivers operate as a business (hopefully) and not a charity. Keep that in mind when you see that a driver 20 minutes away got your request. If they ask you to cancel, just do it. What is the harm??!?!? You're not proving anything, and you can't MAKE the driver come and get you so what do you get out of it? Just cancel the [email protected]* ride! If they ask where you are going, they are screening. A guaranteed up front tip will go a long way, especially if you're in a remote area as you claim. Unlike in the past we DO NOT have to maintain a certain acceptance rate. Most drivers will let your request expire with that kind of distance/time involved, so if you get one that has accepted, consider yourself on the fortunate side. If you badly need the ride, try to show a little respect and consideration. Again, money talks, BS walks.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

kevink said:


> You were inconsiderate enough to tie up twice the driver resources all seemingly to prove some non-existant point.


Pretty sure their "non-existant" point was to get where they needed to go, not to prove anything to anyone. And to me, it sounded like they have requested another ride while the original driver continued playing his stupid games. Yes they deserved that refund, what were they charged for anyway? It's the driver that refused to do his job.

"If they ask you to cancel, just do it. What is the harm??!?!?"

And one more time, just in case... What is the harm to the driver? Good, honest drivers don't ever have to worry about it. I know I didn't and canceled plenty, no issue. Am I the only one?


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Pretty sure their "non-existant" point was to get where they needed to go, not to prove anything to anyone. And to me, it sounded like they have requested another ride while the original driver continued playing his stupid games. Yes they deserved that refund, what were they charged for anyway? It's the driver that refused to do his job.
> 
> "If they ask you to cancel, just do it. What is the harm??!?!?"
> 
> And one more time, just in case... What is the harm to the driver? Good, honest drivers don't ever have to worry about it. I know I didn't and canceled plenty, no issue. Am I the only one?


...and she said she was able to request a different car, presumably from a different service, presumably from a different phone after her phone exchange with the original driver? Doesn't seem like she had an issue getting to where she wanted to be, does it??!?! Sooo, again, her refusal to cancel proves what exactly?? How does she get anywhere faster by refusing to cancel?

I suspect she was afraid to cancel for whatever reason, most likely she's probably been warned about excessive cancellations. You stated that Uber penalizes PAX for that kind of thing. So, good, honest PAX don't ever have to worry about it, right? Things cut both ways.

And to the OP - what is your rating anyway? Care to share?


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

This can go on for ever you see.

"Things cut both ways."

"Sooo, again, *his *refusal to cancel proves what exactly??

At the end of the day, I only have one point, one. Is that whichever party doesn't want the trip to happen, can and should cancel. I really don't understand why it's such a hard concept to grasp. Drivers like that, like some of you guys, are the ones making things complicated, and you really don't have to.


----------



## Andrea Pollini (Apr 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You cancel the ride because if you don't the driver may do exactly what he did to avoid taking the hit to his cancel rate. Then if you get charged a fee for it, you contest. Usually you won't get a fee because it will be within 5 minutes of you requesting a ride.
> 
> Also... 20 minutes is not close to you, 20 minutes is so far that the vast majority of drivers won't accept your trip, because it's just not worth it for us to drive that far with no guarantee of getting anything at all beyond a minimum trip or a cancel fee.
> 
> ...


I think as the driver responded so at first he know my location and then he called me. I called him again after Uber refunded me just to know if there was any specific problem cause I have to rate him. It was his first ride as a uber driver I came to know that later that's why I didn't give him a poor rating. I gave him 4. But from my point of view this is not a good experience.


----------



## Andrea Pollini (Apr 16, 2017)

Derpdederpdederp said:


> Wow I would have cancelled but that's weird I think the original post is a troll


Why are you saying that. Why do you think this post is a troll? Not every time I got this kind of experience from Uber. Only one time. Do you this sharing this is a bad idea?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Andrea Pollini said:


> Why are you saying that. Why do you think this post is a troll? Not every time I got this kind of experience from Uber. Only one time. Do you this sharing this is a bad idea?


1 - you can't rate the driver if the driver never started the trip. You've just been caught in a lie.
2 - in the world of Uber, a 4 is bad.


----------



## Andrea Pollini (Apr 16, 2017)

@SuzeCB. Is there any reason for a lie here? Any benefit from you guys. After connection during phone call he refused to come to my location. He requested me to cancel the ride. I didn't. And after 1 hr. he cancelled the ride as he had to take a new ride. He must had to cancel to take a new one. And then the review option came. This happened to me again few days ago. The closest car was 30 min away and driver refused to come and requested not to give a 1 star. I understood his situation and gave him a 5. Uber can be different in different countries but I am not lying. And even don't ever think lying in a forum.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Andrea Pollini said:


> @SuzeCB. Is there any reason for a lie here? Any benefit from you guys. After connection during phone call he refused to come to my location. He requested me to cancel the ride. I didn't. And after 1 hr. he cancelled the ride as he had to take a new ride. He must had to cancel to take a new one. And then the review option came. This happened to me again few days ago. The closest car was 30 min away and driver refused to come and requested not to give a 1 star. I understood his situation and gave him a 5. Uber can be different in different countries but I am not lying. And even don't ever think lying in a forum.


You can't rate a driver who never gives you a ride..

Don't know how that happened,

And a 4 star rating is a BAD rating. Anything under 5 lowers your average relative to the cutoff point of getting fired.

The termination point is a rating of 4.6/5 average.

To cancel out..

One 4 star rating, you need to give two five star rides
one 3 star rating, you need to give FOUR five star rides
one 2 star rating you need to give SEVEN five star rides
One 1 star rating, you need to give TEN five star rides.

And this is just to BARELY be over the "your fired" line.

So just 1 bad rating can wipe out most of a days worth of effort.


----------

